# Are plastic bottles fine?



## Slick (28/3/16)

Hey guys,can someone please help me? I'm fairly new into Diy and was just wondering if plastic bottles from westpack could be the reason why my flavours are abit weak? Some flavours are up to 15% but when I vape it,I 1st taste vg/pg before I get the flavour,as when I buy a flavour off the shelf I get full flavour immediately. I usually steep for atleast 1 week and even after a few weeks same thing,can it be because I'm storing in a 100ml plastic bottle? Any advice please,much appreciated


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/3/16)

I think you should talk to this guy : https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/4c29mn/plastic_muting_flavor/


----------



## Viper_SA (28/3/16)

Well, plastic permeability is a problem with anything. That is why Coke is always on special. Only a 3 month shelf life, then it starts going flat. Also why small roadside cafes only sell glass and cans. Also, as gas can escape the plastic, oxygen can enter the plastic and oxidise the contents. If you plan on storing anything long term, glass is your best bet. That said, maybe your diy is just not as good as store bought juice? I know mine isn't, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/3/16)

Hi @Slick
I buy my bottles from west pack and don't have any issues.
I want to ask 4 things so I can try help you out to what's happening.
1- how do you mix your concentrates, VG , pg and nic all together?
2-where do you buy your ingredients from?
3- what is your % of VG and pg you are using?
4- If you using nic, at what mg do you use and is it a pg/VG , pg or VG nic?
Sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (28/3/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Well, plastic permeability is a problem with anything. That is why Coke is always on special. Only a 3 month shelf life, then it starts going flat. Also why small roadside cafes only sell glass and cans. Also, as gas can escape the plastic, oxygen can enter the plastic and oxidise the contents. If you plan on storing anything long term, glass is your best bet. That said, maybe your diy is just not as good as store bought juice? I know mine isn't, lol.


I do enjoy the flavours,and so do the people that's buying them on a small scale(lol),but even if I add more concentrate to my already mixed 30ml bottle the flavour just doesn't pop like I supposed to,even though I use EM and sweetener,guess il try and switch to glass anyway,sounds healthier! Thanks for the help


----------



## Slick (28/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Slick
> I buy my bottles from west pack and don't have any issues.
> I want to ask 4 things so I can try help you out to what's happening.
> 1- how do you mix your concentrates, VG , pg and nic all together?
> ...


Hey man,thanks for helping, ok I know u going to shout me but I deserve it,so here goes...
In a 250ml bottle I add 10ml 36mg PG nicotine,50ml PG and 60ml VG to get a 50/50 3mg base,now that I have the base,if I want to mix 10% flavour I add 27ml base and 3ml flavour,i know and few people do tell me that I should use a calculator and add everything individually but yeah,thats how I mix.

I buy my flavours from either skyblue or vapeowave,but same problem with all of them,please go easy on me when you reply,haha!


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/3/16)

Hahahaha.
No stress bud.
Your calculations are not far out so that's not the problem. Especially using your 50/50 ratio your flavout should stand out. I use vapeowave too and at at a 70/30 ratio.
I will post a link I used when I started and have never had any issues. Try follow them.
www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/
I won't say its the concentrates cause you say they from 2 different suppliers and its unlikely all would be a bad batch, unless you bought them all 2nd hand they might be old concentrates?


----------



## Slick (28/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha.
> No stress bud.
> Your calculations are not far out so that's not the problem. Especially using your 50/50 ratio your flavout should stand out. I use vapeowave too and at at a 70/30 ratio.
> I will post a link I used when I started and have never had any issues. Try follow them.
> I won't say its the concentrates cause you say they from 2 different suppliers and its unlikely all would be a bad batch, unless you bought them all 2nd hand they might be old concentrates?


What do you mean 2nd hand? In this month I bought about 20 concentrates on a weekly basis so that's what they selling on the shelf.sometimes I do mix about 60/40 and I'm not saying I don't get flavour at all,but it's just not enough flavour,i think my steeping is to blame as well as I just shake the bottle for a few seconds everyday but after a few weeks it should be right, but it's not.il wait for your link and rather take your advice,thanks for all your help,really appreciate it


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/3/16)

Just a innocent question, when did you come off stinky's completely.


----------



## Silver (28/3/16)

Hi @Slick

Why dont you try mixing some of your DiY mix in a *glass* bottle and see if its any different

Then let us know what your findings are


----------



## Slick (28/3/16)

Rowan Francis said:


> Just a innocent question, when did you come off stinky's completely.


Exactly 1 year ago,not a single 1 n don't crave 1 bit.i know my flavour is weak because I do buy off the shelf now n then,and I get full flavour,also a friend of mine always tells me that the flavour is good,but you have to look for it.its somewhere,something I'm doing wrong,jus need to find out what it is


----------



## Slick (28/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Slick
> 
> Why dont you try mixing some of your DiY mix in a *glass* bottle and see if its any different
> 
> Then let us know what your findings are


I do mix some in glass bottles,especially when I'm trying out a new flavour I use 30ml glass bottles,but can't match the 1's I buy off the shelf.thanks everyone for all the input,dont eat your head up on this,il keep on trying and let you know when I get it right


----------



## DarkSide (28/3/16)

@Slick Respect man, going into the DIY field, personally, I do not have the patience, must buy a bottle and vape. Took damn long enough to build decent coils. When you get your juice(s) "up and running", you will have a customer from Cape Town to purchase from you...Good Luck mate!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/3/16)

I updated my post above @Slick you will find the link there.
Maybe just read through and see if you following the same procedure .
I followed @Derrick thread and it worked for me.


----------



## Slick (28/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I updated my post above @Slick you will find the link there.
> Maybe just read through and see if you following the same procedure .
> I followed @Derrick thread and it worked for me.


Thanks a lot to all you guys,i really really do appreciate it,if any of you experienced guys ever come near benoni/boksburg please let me know,i would love for you to try out some of my flavours and maybe you will be able to pick up where I'm going wrong.thanks n take care!


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/3/16)

OK, this is my humble opinion, it is not the gospel, it's just my experience. 

When I first started I heard all the hoopla about diy and bought a small kit, mixed my first flavor and had to remix it several times to get anything decent out of it, almost to the 40% conc level. Was not impressed. Stuffed the kit in the cupboard. A year onwards and I found the kit again, mixed the same flavor up at my heavy ish conc level, nearly puked on my shoes, too much . Kit went back into cupboard. Another year on and the kit came back out, now I can enjoy a mix at 5% cos I can actually taste it, now it all makes sense when guys said taste is subjective. It's taken me a lot longer to be able to get it. I can now appreciate subtle flavor in jooses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (28/3/16)

Be careful with EM. If used incorrectly or too much in does tend to mute the flavours in the long run. Just what I found. I very rarely use EM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Duffie12 (28/3/16)

Maybe the type of plastic makes a difference, but for what it's worth I bought a Hazeworks sample pack which came in 10ml plastic bottles and they all tasted good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/3/16)

Hi @Slick how much EM and sweetner are you chucking in? I normally use one or the other in very small amounts 1% and under. Em and sweetner can mute or even take over the flavour profiles.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (28/3/16)

The only way you will nail down your flavors is this.

1 flavor
10 bottles
Start one bottle @1%
Last bottle @10%

Steep each for a week minimum.
Wrapping the bottles in a shopping bag and a black bin bag left on the windshield for a week at work should do the trick. 

Never had a difference in taste between steeping in plastic vs glass. 

PET is better than HDPE OR LDPE the latter is water permeable. 

Taste and note where the sweet spot is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (28/3/16)

Never make your total flavor percentage higher that your highest percentage single flavor when you are doing a blend of flavors. 

Eg apple is best @7%, dont then mix apple @7% and cinnamon @1%. 
You must do the apple @6% to accomodate the cinnamon @1%.


----------

